# Book On Essential Oil Blends



## lsg (Jan 10, 2013)

I just got a new book and wanted to share, Aromatherapy Recipes Using Pure Essential Oils Volume 1 by Penny Keay. These are supposed to be for aromatherapy, but most can be used to scent soaps and lotions. Many are for massage oil, also. Most recipes contain no more than four essential oils. I can't wait to try some of the blends.


----------



## LovelyMalia (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing! I will have to pick it up since I am looking for some awesome ways (other than my beloved soaps, of course) that I can use essential oils!


----------

